# June 15 Blue Marlin



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Capt. Scott Leger's group caught this little guy just before sunset, along with some big mahi. Turning out to be a great year for billfish over this way!


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice, looks like you all have a fun time.:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A little bill is better than no bill at all!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep it up boys nice job


----------

